# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  glossy websites

## toooldforthis

at first we just got a website with maybe a name, phone number, address, opening hours.
then we got some expansion with product lists etc, but no prices of course.
then some sites added a cart for some on line shopping. 
now we have sites full of fluff. just like a glossy brochure with as about as much use.
little pop ups, and windows sliding around. 
try Clipsal for instance https://www.clipsal.com/
with fake tradie models - the home page has the tradie in a 2nd photo as the consumer as well?? Are they saying do your own electrical work?  :Shock:  ... but I digress. 
they want to profile you first. 
then if you can find the product you are looking for you get to a pdf  :Confused: 
which may or may not have the info you want
in my case they didn't - so I had to ring them in the end. then got shunted around trying to find someone who knew.
and pretty simple questions, like the warranty period on a item (they guessed in the end, could be 2 years, could be 3) and can the led floodlight with built sensor be operated as a normal switched light as well as a sensor (no, it can't) - the sparkie who recommended it obviously didn't know either as I specifically wanted that. 
/rant  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Bahahaha ... feel better?  
I actually think the information that is available in your hand today is amazing! A blessing and a curse ... but still just a phenomenal resource. That said many are substandard to varying degrees ... and if any small businesses out there think that a good online presence isn't necessary they are underestimating the next generation.  
I also have a thorough dislike of profiling, you only need to mention something online and get a weeks targeted advertising on everything vaguely related! It's the way of the future and unlikely to change ... amazing tech.

----------


## Marc

American website all display prices and you don't need to give them your driver's licence number to get all the info. Different markets. Our local market is very provincial and secretive in relation to prices with the exception of a few like Bunnings. 
I think that the worst offenders are heavy industry sites that take ages to load, are extremely heavy and cumbersome, a monument to the ego of the board of directors and completely useless to the consumer. Prices of course don't exist. It is too crass to talk about money! ha ha

----------


## Craigoss

I actually only came across my local timber yards website which lists every product and available sizing. Used to be a pain in the backside when you turned up not knowing what lengths stuff comes in. I can accurately plan out every project from home.

----------


## toooldforthis

> ... snip...
> I think that the worst offenders are heavy industry sites that take ages to load, are extremely heavy and cumbersome, a monument to the ego of the board of directors and completely useless to the consumer. Prices of course don't exist. It is too crass to talk about money! ha ha

  yeah, they are the ones I am thinking of too.
some website developers must have cornered the market on them. 
but I agree with OBBob and Craigoss also
lots of good info out there now; makes the fluffy ones look even worse  :Smilie:

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Clipsal is a shocking website and would rate as one of the first. When it was created it was probably really flash, unfortunately times have changed in the past 10 years. 
For me if you are selling a product then a price is a must. I do most of my research after hours and just avoid sites that don't put up prices in favor of those who do. Perhaps those without prices might be cheaper but I wouldn't know.

----------


## Craigoss

Well I think it's common for builders shops to not list prices as they all work off tier prices depending your account and how much money you spend with them. If they listed retail prices, builders would think they are overpriced and go to the next place.

----------


## OBBob

> Well I think it's common for builders shops to not list prices as they all work off tier prices depending your account and how much money you spend with them. If they listed retail prices, builders would think they are overpriced and go to the next place.

  Not really an excuse these days because they can provide a log in and apply the discount to the user. I think Reece appears to have this sort of set up.  
I reckon the stores that took the punt and invested heavily in an integrated online system a few years ago would be reaping rewards now whilst the others try and play catch up.

----------


## autogenous

Blackwoods doesn't show prices.  I never go to Blackwooods.  They don't even have prices on the shelves. 
Clipal are a manufacturer so not really price orientated.   
PDFs are for people who cant be fecked in most cases, which is not good as a market becomes more competitive.  (usually demanded by the boss with no idea) 
Using the term fluff and an escape character for sign off you may have web develop background, because that is what it is, fluff  Although tablets have changed a few things mainly dumbed down for finger people.   

> American website all display prices and you don't need to give them your driver's licence number to get all the info. Different markets. Our local market is very provincial and secretive in relation to prices with the exception of a few like Bunnings. 
> I think that the worst offenders are heavy industry sites that take ages to load, are extremely heavy and cumbersome, a monument to the ego of the board of directors and completely useless to the consumer. Prices of course don't exist. It is too crass to talk about money! ha ha

----------


## autogenous

CMS sites have a lot of programming in the background which tends to make them code heavy and slower loading.

----------


## Marc

Reminds me when I had to buy 30 tiles to put on top of a wall. Went to the manufacturer that is closeby and asked for 30 tiles over the counter. They told me I had to talk to the sales manager. I said no, I don't want to talk to anyone I just want 30 tiles and go.
But I don't have a price for you she said, we sell according to the size of the project so the sales manager sets the price. 
My project is 30 tiles, that's it. 
Can I go now?
She had to go and ask for permission to sell me 30 tiles at the listed price in her secret book under the counter she previously said not to have.
I hate this sort of third world commerce practice, where everything is according to your pocket. I have to endure the ATO doing that I hate buying and having to square up with some idiot that will measure the depth of my pocket to sell me something.

----------


## Bros

I adopt the attitude on web sites and sellers selling through on line services if the price is not listed the seller must think it is to expensive. I am only referring to equipment and parts.

----------


## toooldforthis

> ... 
> Using the term fluff and an escape character for sign off you may have web develop background, because that is what it is, fluff  Although tablets have changed a few things mainly dumbed down for finger people.

  no. but been around IT in a hands on capacity for "a while".
did develop a website for a hobby I had 10 or 15 years ago, just so I could see what was under the bonnet. But you see html everywhere, even in this post while I am quoting you  :Smilie:  
hey, I like my tablet!

----------


## toooldforthis

> ...
> I hate this sort of third world commerce practice, where everything is according to your pocket. I have to endure the ATO doing that I hate buying and having to square up with some idiot that will measure the depth of my pocket to sell me something.

  yep.
I have two vehicles. One looks expensive, but isn't.
amazing the difference in tradies quotes depending on what is on show at the reno.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This conversation regarding websites not showing prices came up on some other forum a while back.  
A retailer chimed in and said if they put a RRP or "best price" on the website, they risk losing customers as many search for lowest price.
If they sell product X and list it as RRP $988 while a competitor lists it as RRP $985, the competitor will often come up as first search result.
Even if their shipping is higher. 
But a lot of people won't do much more research....and go with the lowest RRP search result.  
So in a way we (the consumers) have shot ourselves in the foot...I guess...  
And while most of us probably won't just go to the first cheapest website blindly, many will.
Much like a lot will not even bother with one without prices listed......so damned if you do, damned if you don't.  
As for actual shops not having prices on things....that is just annoying.
Especially as it usually takes them half an hour to find the price on the computer   :Rolleyes:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Most of the sites people seem to moan about are the B2B (business to business) sites that aren't targeted at direct sales. They are just catalogue sites and often not very good ones. They sure as heck aren't retail and we shouldn't pretend otherwise. 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## Bros

> A retailer chimed in and said if they put a RRP or "best price" on the website, they risk losing customers as many search for lowest price.
> If they sell product X and list it as RRP $988 while a competitor lists it as RRP $985, the competitor will often come up as first search result.
> Even if their shipping is higher.

   I don't do it like that as I look at the RRP as the maximum price I can pay then I shop around locally and by phone and email for a better price but I use the RRP as a budget price. When I shop locally I give them some leeway on price as they will be a bit more expensive than the capital cities but when you factor in freight they should be close to the same.

----------

